# Il nuovo stadio del Milan "Emirates" in zona Fiera. Da 42000 posti



## admin (11 Dicembre 2014)

*Il nuovo stadio del Milan "Emirates" in zona Fiera. Da 42000 posti*

La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 11 Dicembre 2014, riporta importanti novità sul nuovo stadio del Milan. Il nuovo impianto rossonero si chiamerà "Emirates" e sarà una bolgia da 42000 posti. Sarà interrato per 15 metri e verrà edificato nell'area Fiera. I modelli sono gli stadi di Bayern, Arsenal, e Juventus.

*I lavori inizieranno nel 2016*

Dunque, sembra che, finalmente, si sia molto vicini ad una vera e propria svolta per quanto riguardo il nuovo stadio rossonero.

*Tutti gli altri dettagli qui* -) http://www.milanworld.net/il-nuovo-...iera-da-42000-posti-vt23744-2.html#post597117


----------



## Snake (11 Dicembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 11 Dicembre 2014, riporta importanti novità sul nuovo stadio del Milan. Il nuovo impianto rossonero si chiamerà "Emirates" e sarà una bolgia da *42000 *posti. Sarà interrato per 15 metri e verrà edificato nell'area Fiera. I modelli sono gli stadi di Bayern, Arsenal, e Juventus.
> 
> Dunque, sembra che, finalmente, si sia molto vicini ad una vera e propria svolta per quanto riguardo il nuovo stadio rossonero.
> 
> Tutti gli altri dettagli tra poche ore, quando il giornale sarà in edicola.



è uno scherzo? poi modello Juve francamente spero di no


----------



## smallball (11 Dicembre 2014)

42000 posti mi sembrano veramente pochini


----------



## Jino (11 Dicembre 2014)

42000 posti sarebbe lo stesso errore dello Juventus Stadium, credo andare sotto le 60000 unità sia sbagliato, non potresti nemmeno organizzare una finale di coppa dei campioni o di un mondiale. Un club storicamente conosciuto come il Milan secondo me non può assolutamente precludersi cose del genere.


----------



## Aragorn (11 Dicembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> I modelli sono gli stadi di Bayern, Arsenal, e Juventus.



Come se un rapper dicesse: "mi ispiro a Snoop Dogg, Eminem e Rocco Hunt".


----------



## Jino (11 Dicembre 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Come se un rapper dicesse: "mi ispiro a Snoop Dogg, Eminem e Rocco Hunt".



Esatto, parliamo di impianti nuovi e moderni, ma i primi due sono da grande club, il terzo assolutamente no, almeno come capienza....e non sono io a dirlo, è la UEFA a non giudicare l'impianto della Juve un top visto che non gli lascia ospitare una finale di coppa campioni ma al massimo di EL


----------



## Milo (11 Dicembre 2014)

La Juve per lo stadio rimpiange solo di averlo fatto un po' troppo piccolo, e noi lo vogliamo fare da 42000??

Mha...


----------



## admin (11 Dicembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 11 Dicembre 2014, riporta importanti novità sul nuovo stadio del Milan. Il nuovo impianto rossonero si chiamerà "Emirates" e sarà una bolgia da 42000 posti. Sarà interrato per 15 metri e verrà edificato nell'area Fiera. I modelli sono gli stadi di Bayern, Arsenal, e Juventus.
> 
> *I lavori inizieranno nel 2016*
> 
> ...




.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Dicembre 2014)

andare sotto i 60.000 è obiettivamente ridicolo,per un club del nostro blasone. Ispirarsi alla juve poi mi fa rabbrividire. Dirigenza di incapaci.


----------



## juventino (11 Dicembre 2014)

Dunque lascerete San Siro all'Inter?


----------



## Dany20 (11 Dicembre 2014)

Ma dai almeno 60000.


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Dicembre 2014)

Se dev'essere così piccolo tanto vale non farlo neanche e prendere a metà San Siro con l'Inter. Ho visto l'articolo sulla Gazzetta cartacea... ma come pensano di infilarcelo uno stadio in quel buco??? 

Lo Juventus Stadium solo di catino è lungo 220m e largo 180m. Se il nostro impianto avrà gli stessi spettatori o fanno tribune verticali, oppure in uno spazio di 250x150m lo stadio non entrerà MAI


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Dicembre 2014)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport* rivela quello che, ormai, è il progetto deciso dalla società rossonera in merito allo stadio. Scartata definitivamente l'area Expo, malgrado i ripetuti inviti della Regione degli ultimi giorni, *la società di Via Aldo Rossi ha definito gli accordi per la costruzione di quello che sarà il nuovo tempio rossonero in un'area di 60.000 mq di fronte Casa Milan. Sarà uno stadio da 42.000 posti, e correrà fino a 15 metri sotto terra, non superando come altezza i palazzi circostanti per adeguarsi ai vincoli urbanistici.* Non solo: sarà insonorizzato per convogliare i suoni all'interno dello stadio e creare l'effetto bolgia che dovrà stordire gli avversari. Tutti questi aspetti hanno convinto Emirates a dare il proprio nome allo stadio con un investimento significativo (non vengono riportate cifre). L'obiettivo è inaugurare l'impianto nel 2019 o 2020. 

Il Milan avrà un quartiere tutto rossonero. *La società rossonera, infatti, il 14 ottobre ha risposto con la propria manifestazione d'interesse al bando per la valorizzazione e riqualificazione del Portello*. La nuova casa rossonera, quindi, sorgerà al posto della vecchia Fiera Campionaria. L'intenzione di passare dagli iniziali 55.000 agli attuali 42.000 è stata dettata dalla logica di creare un impianto-catino, simile al tanto lodato Juventus Stadium, capace di convogliare i suoni con dei pannelli fonoassorbenti all'interno dello stadio. L'impianto è stato già studiato dall'architetto Fabio Novembre. 

*L'area scelta dalla società rossonera sarà quella tra via Gattamelata e Viale Scarampo e comprenderà i padiglioni 1 e 2 (oggetto del bando) e con Fondazione c'è l'intesa per inglobare anche i padiglioni 3 e 4 (il centro congressi resterà in piedi), con area commerciale annessa. Il nuovo tempio rossonero, come detto, sarà parzialmente seminterrato. Entrerà per 15 metri sotto la superficie stradale per le zone business, ma non volerà troppo in alto per rispettare i vincoli urbanistici. Questo ha convinto il Comune di Milano a dare il proprio parere favorevole.* Insieme alla prospettiva di aprire il sottopasso di Gattamelata (costato 200M), che diventerà la porta d'accesso alla Casa del Diavolo. 

*L'operazione economica è stata studiata in questi termini: con Emirates c'è un accordo per la cessione del naming che porterà una cospicua entrata. Dall'altro lato, la Fondazione non venderà i terreni ma li renderà utilizzabili a costo zero, entrando nel business. * I prossimi passaggi saranno questi: il 15 gennaio si chiuderà il bando di Fiera, poi il comitato si riunirà per valutare le proposte (tra cui quella rossonera). La decisione verrà presa tra febbraio e marzo, ma con l'accordo già in tasca tra le due parti non sono attesi colpi di scena. Ecco spiegata, dunque, la frase di Barbara quando diceva: aspettiamo risposte importanti nel 2015. 

Il Milan, finalmente, avrà la sua casa. Anzi, un quartiere intero.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Dicembre 2014)




----------



## Frikez (11 Dicembre 2014)

Meglio di niente, anche se avrei optato per uno stadio da almeno 50 mila spettatori.


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Dicembre 2014)

Come dicevo, in quella zona era impossibile fare uno stadio. Mi sbagliavo, ma io avevo detto questo considerando la volontà di fare appunto uno stadio, non un catino. Capisco che tirar su un impianto da 80 mila posti sia assolutamente demenziale quando lo riempi solo due volte l'anno, ma farne uno da 42 mila posti è la prova inconfutabile del ridimensionamento di questa società. Che schifo che siamo diventati.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Dicembre 2014)

42000 posti sono davvero troppo pochi..vabbé che meglio avere 42000 e sempre il tutto esaurito che avere 55000 posti e lasciarli vuoti..sinceramente chi se ne frega di ospitare ogni 10 anni una finale di champions suvvia..
Speriamo solo facciano bene i conti sull'affluenza perché non vorrei che invece si finisse per non trovare mai i biglietti..se un anno per disgrazia facciamo 30mila abbonati non resta quasi più nulla per altri spettatori..


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Dicembre 2014)

Il punto è proprio quello. Per trovare i biglietti ci sarà da ridere. E poi bisognerebbe considerare anche un vistoso aumento del prezzo dei biglietti. La gazza la scorsa settimana ha fatto un'indagine sui costi degli abbonamenti e per la Juventus quello che costa di meno si aggira sui 400 euro. Io quest'anno ho pagato 208 la curva e mi sono sembrati pure tanti.


----------



## Dave (11 Dicembre 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Come dicevo, in quella zona era impossibile fare uno stadio. Mi sbagliavo, ma io avevo detto questo considerando la volontà di fare appunto uno stadio, non un catino. Capisco che tirar su un impianto da 80 mila posti sia assolutamente demenziale quando lo riempi solo due volte l'anno, ma farne uno da 42 mila posti è la prova inconfutabile del ridimensionamento di questa società. Che schifo che siamo diventati.



Mi sembri un pò esagerato, finalmente avremo uno stadio di proprietà se tutto va bene e ci staremo ridimensionando? è passo molto importante invece, il numero dei posti è solo un dettaglio, a me sinceramente di ospitare finali non me ne frega proprio nulla.


----------



## Sherlocked (11 Dicembre 2014)

80mila posti per chi ? Che si e no ne riempiamo la metà quando ci va bene. 42mila posti per l'attuale calcio e per l'attuale Milan vanno bene, oltretutto finalmente sembrerà di giocare in casa ogni partita con un tifo sfruttato al meglio dall'impianto e (spero) sempre tutto esaurito. Certo, andava bene anche farlo un po più grande tipo 55mila posti, ma alla fine avranno fatto due calcoli prima di decidere la capienza e se hanno veramente scelto 42k un motivo ci sarà...


----------



## Canonista (11 Dicembre 2014)

Ma a 'sto punto usassero il campo dell'oratorio, almeno è gratis.


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Dicembre 2014)

A mio avviso l'ideale sarebbe una capienza che stia tra i 50 e i 60 mila posti.
42.000 mi sembrano davvero pochi. Però sinceramente in quell'area non credo ci sia lo spazio per costruirlo.
In quella zona tuttavia c'è la Citroen, la buttiamo giù?


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (11 Dicembre 2014)

Notizia fantastica, peccato per la capienza. Comunque c'è ancora tempo e nulla è definitivo, 42000 sono pochi, una squadra come il Milan deve pensare più in grande! Ricordiamoci che siamo ancora in grado di riempire San Siro, che di posti ne avrebbe il doppio.


----------



## Sherlocked (11 Dicembre 2014)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Notizia fantastica, peccato per la capienza. Comunque c'è ancora tempo e nulla è definitivo, 42000 sono pochi, una squadra come il Milan deve pensare più in grande! Ricordiamoci che siamo ancora in grado di riempire San Siro, che di posti ne avrebbe il doppio.



Ma quando lo riempi San siro ? 2 volte l'anno ? E senza champions neanche quelle probabilmente.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (11 Dicembre 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Ma quando lo riempi San siro ? 2 volte l'anno ? E senza champions neanche quelle probabilmente.



Non si riempie perché non arrivano più i risultati. Sarebbe meglio pensare in prospettiva futura magari, non pensi che 50000 posti sarebbero andati meglio per una squadra del nostro blasone? Si sarebbe comunque riempito e nessuno si sarebbe lamentato.


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Dicembre 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> 80mila posti per chi ? Che si e no ne riempiamo la metà quando ci va bene. 42mila posti per l'attuale calcio e per l'attuale Milan vanno bene, oltretutto finalmente sembrerà di giocare in casa ogni partita con un tifo sfruttato al meglio dall'impianto e (spero) sempre tutto esaurito. Certo, andava bene anche farlo un po più grande tipo 55mila posti, ma alla fine avranno fatto due calcoli prima di decidere la capienza e se hanno veramente scelto 42k un motivo ci sarà...



Per l'attuale Milan, ma perché non pensare al futuro?
Se tra 10 anni tornassimo quelli di prima (magari) ci troveremmo con uno stadio troppo piccolo per le esigenze e le richieste anche solo degli abbonati. Secondo me la scelta dei 42.000 posti in quell'area è più dovuta a vincoli di spazio, l'area non mi sembra grandissima, ecco.


----------



## Dave (11 Dicembre 2014)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Ricordiamoci che siamo ancora in grado di riempire San Siro, che di posti ne avrebbe il doppio.



Ehm veramente no... San Siro si ha una capienza di 80.000/82.000 posti ma da anni non ne fanno entrare più di 60.000 per motivi di sicurezza, però quei 60.000 mila quando ci entrano? con la juve e nei derby, io ritengo che se hanno scelto di farne 42.000 ci sarà un motivo e che almeno riuscieremo ad avere finalmente uno stadio quasi sempre pieno.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Dicembre 2014)

Forse ai non milanesi sfugge una cosa FONDAMENTALE..come ci arrivi in zona portello ????


----------



## Dave (11 Dicembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Forse ai non milanesi sfugge una cosa FONDAMENTALE..come ci arrivi in zona portello ????



la gazza parla di metropolitana


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Dicembre 2014)

Dave ha scritto:


> Ehm veramente no... San Siro si ha una capienza di 80.000/82.000 posti ma da anni non ne fanno entrare più di 60.000 per motivi di sicurezza, però quei 60.000 mila quando ci entrano? con la juve e nei derby, io ritengo che se hanno scelto di farne 42.000 ci sarà un motivo e che almeno riuscieremo ad avere finalmente uno stadio quasi sempre pieno.



Perché basarsi solamente sul presente e non pensare al futuro?
Oggi siamo ai minimi storici, ma magari in futuro ci saranno solamente 40.000 richieste di abbonamento e non ci sarebbe spazio per gli spettatori.


----------



## Dave (11 Dicembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Perché basarsi solamente sul presente e non pensare al futuro?
> Oggi siamo ai minimi storici, ma magari in futuro ci saranno solamente 40.000 richieste di abbonamento e non ci sarebbe spazio per gli spettatori.



ne dubito... non ritorneremo più a certe cifre


----------



## James Watson (11 Dicembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Forse ai non milanesi sfugge una cosa FONDAMENTALE..come ci arrivi in zona portello ????



Appunto


----------



## gabuz (11 Dicembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Forse ai non milanesi sfugge una cosa FONDAMENTALE..come ci arrivi in zona portello ????



Con la metro 5. Le fermate "le tre torri" e "portello" dovrebbero aprire ad aprile 2015

I problemi sono 2:
1) Dove trovano lo spazio per costruire lo stadio
2) La viabilità. Hanno spostato la fiera a Rho proprio per quello e fa ancora schifo!


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Dicembre 2014)

Dave ha scritto:


> Mi sembri un pò esagerato, finalmente avremo uno stadio di proprietà se tutto va bene e ci staremo ridimensionando? è passo molto importante invece, il numero dei posti è solo un dettaglio, a me sinceramente di ospitare finali non me ne frega proprio nulla.



Infatti non è una questione di finali. Facendo una ricerca veloce, noi quest'anno abbiamo una media di 47 mila spettatori. E' sicuramente una cifra gonfiata dai 78 mila spettatori fatti contro la Juve e l'Inter, ma senza queste due partite ci attestiamo ad una media di 35 mila spettatori. Il tutto con una squadra molto scarsa. Poniamo caso che a fine stagione siamo lì lì in corsa per il terzo posto, io non sarei affatto stupito di vedere media che si attestino sui 45/50 mila. E' già successo quando che hanno venduto Ibra e Thiago. All'inizio non veniva nessuno a San Siro, poi era quasi sempre pieno. 

Ma il punto è un altro. Contro Juve e Inter abbiamo fatto il record di incassi. Con uno stadio più piccolo hai la necessità di massimizzare gli incassi e questo lo fai con politiche di prezzo tutt'altro che popolari. La gazza settimana scorsa ha fatto uno studio sui prezzi di biglietti e abbonamenti. La Juve, stadio di proprietà a 41 mila posti, aveva prezzi poco competitivi rispetto alle altre società. Per essere chiaro, io quest'anno per l'abbonamento in curva ho speso 208 euro (che mi sembrano troppi rispetto al prodotto che propina questa società al giorno d'oggi), allo Stadium il prezzo più basso per un abbonamento si attesta sui 400 euro. Per me è una cifra fuori portata.

Lo stadio di proprietà è un passo molto importante e su questo sono d'accordo, ma 42 mila sono pochi. Si rischia di dover fare la guerra per trovare un biglietto e di dover tirare fuori dei bei soldini.


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Dicembre 2014)

Dave ha scritto:


> Ehm veramente no... San Siro si ha una capienza di 80.000/82.000 posti ma da anni non ne fanno entrare più di 60.000 per motivi di sicurezza, però quei 60.000 mila quando ci entrano? con la juve e nei derby, io ritengo che se hanno scelto di farne 42.000 ci sarà un motivo e che almeno riuscieremo ad avere finalmente uno stadio quasi sempre pieno.



Dove hai letto che per motivi di sicurezza non ne fanno entrare più di 60 mila? Contro Inter e Juve ce n'erano 78 mila. Ero allo stadio e i terzi anelli erano aperti.


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Dicembre 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Con la metro 5. Le fermate "le tre torri" e "portello" dovrebbero aprire ad aprile 2015
> 
> I problemi sono 2:
> 1) Dove trovano lo spazio per costruire lo stadio
> 2) La viabilità. Hanno spostato la fiera a Rho proprio per quello e fa ancora schifo!



Lo spazio evidentemente c'è, ma appunto per farci un catino e basta. Per la viabilità sarà un delirio peggio che per San Siro perché gazza e soci dovrebbero anche pensare che non tutti verranno in metro.


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Dicembre 2014)

Dave ha scritto:


> ne dubito... non ritorneremo più a certe cifre



Secondo me sottovaluti anche l'effetto stadio nuovo che ci sarebbe indubbiamente nei primi anni. La gente sarebbe sicuramente più invogliata ad andare allo stadio, sperando che non sparino prezzi esorbitanti come hanno fatto allo Juventus Stadium. Con un'ottima politica di pricing a prescindere dall'andamento della squadra (a meno che non sia catastrofico) secondo me 50.000 spettatori si possono fare quasi sempre.


----------



## gabuz (11 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>





Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Lo spazio evidentemente c'è, ma appunto per farci un catino e basta. Per la viabilità sarà un delirio peggio che per San Siro perché gazza e soci dovrebbero anche pensare che non tutti verranno in metro.



La gazza, magari mi sbaglio, secondo me ha preso una cantonata clamorosa perché l'area evidenziata non è totalmente della fiera ed inoltre non è completamente dismessa visto che c'è anche una concessionaria Citroen


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Dicembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> secondo me 50.000 spettatori si possono fare quasi sempre.



Ma esattamente. Con una squadraccia, tolte le partite con Juve e Inter, per ora abbiamo fatto 35 mila spettatori di media. Vuoi che con una squadra un tantino più forte e che lotti per le prime tre posizioni non si possa sfondare quota 50 mila? Ragazzi, due anni fa, quando arrivammo terzi, a fine campionato si toccavano media di oltre 50 mila spettatori.


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Dicembre 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> La gazza, magari mi sbaglio, secondo me ha preso una cantonata clamorosa perché l'area evidenziata non è totalmente della fiera ed inoltre non è completamente dismessa visto che c'è anche una concessionaria Citroen



Può anche essere. Tra l'altro leggendo bene dice che il Portello sarà raggiunto da 3 linee della metro. Ma quando mai? Al massimo le linee sono due e quella che si ferma precisamente al Portello è solo la lilla.


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



42k sono troppo pochi. Prendevamo in giro i gobbi per il Conad Stadium, noi però faremo il Despar Stadiium quindi.
Non sono un esperto, ma penso che uno stadio nuovo attiri più spettatori. Se ora abbiamo una media di 35k, fra 5 anni con lo stadio nuovo potrebbe salire notevolmente e 42 mi sembrano davvero pochi.


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Dicembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> 42k sono troppo pochi. Prendevamo in giro i gobbi per il Conad Stadium, noi però faremo il Despar Stadiium quindi.
> Non sono un esperto, ma penso che uno stadio nuovo attiri più spettatori. *Se ora abbiamo una media di 35k*, fra 5 anni con lo stadio nuovo potrebbe salire notevolmente e 42 mi sembrano davvero pochi.



Attualmente la media spettatori è di 47 mila. Io ho scritto 35 mila perché i 47 mila li abbiamo raggiunti grazie ai 78 mila spettatori contro Inter e Juve che hanno inevitabilmente gonfiato i numeri. Giusto per chiarezza


----------



## diavolo (11 Dicembre 2014)

Con questi vincoli non sarebbe ampliabile neanche in futuro quindi.
Se devono fare i barboni pure con lo stadio è meglio restare a San Siro.


----------



## gabuz (11 Dicembre 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Può anche essere. Tra l'altro leggendo bene dice che il Portello sarà raggiunto da 3 linee della metro. Ma quando mai? Al massimo le linee sono due e quella che si ferma precisamente al Portello è solo la lilla.



Considerando Lotto con la rossa fanno 2, ma a tre non ci si arriva di certo.


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Dicembre 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Considerando Lotto con la rossa fanno 2, ma a tre non ci si arriva di certo.



Esattamente


----------



## Sherlocked (11 Dicembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Per l'attuale Milan, ma perché non pensare al futuro?
> Se tra 10 anni tornassimo quelli di prima (magari) ci troveremmo con uno stadio troppo piccolo per le esigenze e le richieste anche solo degli abbonati. Secondo me la scelta dei 42.000 posti in quell'area è più dovuta a vincoli di spazio, l'area non mi sembra grandissima, ecco.



Tornare quelli di prima, stadio o non stadio, è molto difficile. Non è che con lo stadio tac, si torna a comprare nesta, eccetera eccetera. Lo stadio poi ti permetterà di rientrare della spesa per costruirlo solo dopo anni. Uno stadio da 80mila posti, pur tornando in champions e competitivi, non lo riempiremo mai ogni domenica. Per questo secondo me la giusta capienza è tra 50mila e 60mila posti. Però considerate che 42mila posti sono pochi ma si riempiono anche per milan-pro patria, e lo stadio, al pari dello giuvendussee stadium sembrerà un catino e questo aiuta molto la squadra, più che uno stadio da 70mila posti semi vuoto.


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Dicembre 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Tornare quelli di prima, stadio o non stadio, è molto difficile. Non è che con lo stadio tac, si torna a comprare nesta, eccetera eccetera. Lo stadio poi ti permetterà di rientrare della spesa per costruirlo solo dopo anni. Uno stadio da 80mila posti, pur tornando in champions e competitivi, non lo riempiremo mai ogni domenica. Per questo secondo me la giusta capienza è tra 50mila e 60mila posti. Però considerate che 42mila posti sono pochi ma si riempiono anche per milan-pro patria, e lo stadio, al pari dello giuvendussee stadium sembrerà un catino e questo aiuta molto la squadra, più che uno stadio da 70mila posti semi vuoto.



Infatti, ho detto che l'ideale sarebbe 55-60 mila posti 
Di più non ha senso, di meno di 50.000 sarebbero troppo pochi IMHO.


----------



## Shevchenko (11 Dicembre 2014)

Facciamo lo stadio per iniziare a guadagnare soldi da spendere in ingaggi assurdi da dare a parametri zero bolliti?


----------



## Dave (11 Dicembre 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Dove hai letto che per motivi di sicurezza non ne fanno entrare più di 60 mila? Contro Inter e Juve ce n'erano 78 mila. Ero allo stadio e i terzi anelli erano aperti.



Allora ricordo male...forse era solo in Champions


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Dicembre 2014)

Dave ha scritto:


> Allora ricordo male...forse era solo in Champions



Ricordi male perché lo scorso anno contro l'Atletico abbiamo fatto il tutto esaurito.


----------



## Dave (11 Dicembre 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ricordi male perché lo scorso anno contro l'Atletico abbiamo fatto il tutto esaurito.



Allora perchè nel 2007 contro il manchester c'èra stato il sold out e i biglietti erano solo 67.000 ?


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Dicembre 2014)

Dave ha scritto:


> Allora perchè nel 2007 contro il manchester c'èra stato il sold out e i biglietti erano solo 67.000 ?



Quell'anno fu ridotta per la storia dei tornelli. Infatti ricordo che erano pieni solo i primi due anelli mentre il terzo era vuoto. MA risolta la questione dei tornelli San Siro è tornato ad avere la normale capienza.


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Dicembre 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Attualmente la media spettatori è di 47 mila. Io ho scritto 35 mila perché i 47 mila li abbiamo raggiunti grazie ai 78 mila spettatori contro Inter e Juve che hanno inevitabilmente gonfiato i numeri. Giusto per chiarezza



Sì sì ti avevo letto, infatti dicevo che, anche senza considerare i big match dove lo stadio lo riempi, se giochi un Milan-Fiorentina o un Milan-Genoa, con uno stadio nuovo penso che i 42k si possano superare.


----------



## Dexter (11 Dicembre 2014)

55k sarebbe l'ideale, nè troppo grande nè troppo piccolo. Lo Juventus stadium vs Atletico ha fatto 39k presenze, ridicolo.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (11 Dicembre 2014)

*Meglio avere uno stadio da 42000 posti che non averlo per niente.*

Una domanda: ma quelli che si lamentano della scarsa capienza vanno allo stadio?
Che ce ne facciamo di 60000 posti? Per le finali di CL c'è pur sempre San Siro, che non sarà mai dell'Inter, ma del Comune di Milano. Attualmente con 5ky e [email protected] la gente preferisce vedersi a casa le partite senza bagnarsi quando piove e prendere freddo d'inverno.
Nel Campionato 2013/14 il Milan in casa ha superato la soglia di 42000 spettatori solo in 4 occasioni:
Con la Fiorentina (44261), Inter (73855), Juventus (75589) e Napoli (51384).
Nel Campionato 2014/15 solo con Inter (79173) e Juventus (78681) e sicuramente lo sarà con il Napoli domenica.
Qual'è il problema? Abbiamo paura di non poter andare allo stadio? Basta abbonarsi e tutto si risolve. Restano fuori gli avversari. Così si incentivano pure gli abbonamenti. E si nsostiene meglio la squadra.
Negli ultimi 5 anni la punta massima di abbonati è stata di 31233, dopo la vittoria dello scudetto.
Per superare la soglia di 42000 bisogna risalire al 2005/6, prima dello scandalo Calciopoli, che a mio parere ha largamente contribuito al calo degli abbonamenti di tutte le squadre di serie A. 
Certamente negli anni d'oro la soglia era superiore ai 50000, ma credo che siano tempi ormai lontani.


----------



## AndrasWave (11 Dicembre 2014)

Per me le dimensioni ideali sono tra i 50000 e i 55000. Perché se la capienza è stata studiata secondo le medie attuali c'è un errore madornale di fondo. San Siro è vuoto non solo per colpa delle TV (anche perché nel resto d'europa la cosa non ha influenzato quasi per nulla), ma anche per altri motivi. Come ad esempio le scarsa competitività della squadra, l'entusiasmo e l'attaccamento verso questa società (ai minimi storici), spettacolo in campo indecoroso, la crisi economica (andare allo stadio tra biglietto, viaggio e cibarie costa e neanche poco), stadio obsoleto per quanto riguarda i servizi ecc..

Uno stadio con pochi posti alzerebbe, e non di poco, i prezzi trasformando l'ingresso ad uno stadio una cosa da "vip". Nelle partite di cartello immagino già la difficoltà devastante nel trovare i biglietti.

Poi data la zona ristretta direi che questo nuovo stadio sarebbe anche impossibilitato ad espandersi in futuro. Quindi 42000 posti sono davvero una miseria. Spero che la gazzetta si sbagli..


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (11 Dicembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Forse ai non milanesi sfugge una cosa FONDAMENTALE..come ci arrivi in zona portello ????



In metropolitana arrivi molto vicino a Casa Milan. Non ricordo precisamente il nome della fermata, forse vicino a Fiera Milano Rho? O qualcosa di simile.


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Dicembre 2014)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Una domanda: ma quelli che si lamentano della scarsa capienza vanno allo stadio?



Abbonato ininterrottamente dalla stagione 2006/07 a quella attuale e sono convinto che 42 mila posti siano pochi.


----------



## davoreb (11 Dicembre 2014)

quest'anno sono andato solo due volte visto la squadra orribile.

comunque con lo stadio nuovo ed una squadra che è almeno da terzo posto per me si arriva a 60.000 posti pieni tranquillamente.

poi se arriviamo in Champions io ricordo San Siro semi pieno anche per Milan Auxerre non solo per Milan Real o Milan Barca.

42000 posti è uno stadio ridicolo, minimo 60.000


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Dicembre 2014)

Nelle condizioni attuali, con una squadra che non è più tra le superpotenze europee, tenendo conto della crisi, queste sono state le medie degli spettatori negli ultimi anni:

2014/2015: *47.422* (il dato andrebbe epurato dai picchi delle sfide con Inter e Juve, ma saremmo in media con l'anno scorso)
2013/2014: *39.874*
2012/2013: *43.651*
2011/2012: *49.020*
2010/2011: *53.916*
2009/2010: *42.809*
2008/2009: *59.731*
2007/2008: *56.642*

Per 3 delle ultime 5 stagioni la media spettatori è stata superiore all'eventuale capienza del nuovo stadio. Nell'ultima, addirittura, il Milan ha attraversato una delle peggiori annate della gestione Berlusconi, sotto tutti i punti di vista. Tenendo conto dell'effetto stadio nuovo, io sono dell'idea che 50.000 spettatori ci potrebbero essere un po' a prescindere dai risultati sportivi, sempre che i prezzi non siano esageratamente elevati.


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Dicembre 2014)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Uno stadio con pochi posti alzerebbe, e non di poco, i prezzi trasformando l'ingresso ad uno stadio una cosa da "vip". Nelle partite di cartello immagino già la difficoltà devastante nel trovare i biglietti.
> .



This


----------



## Juventino30 (11 Dicembre 2014)

Quanto si prospetta rivaluta completamente la lungimirante scelta della dirigenza juventina di creare uno stadio da 41000 posti, una scelta che verrà seguita anche dal Milan e in una città come Milano (che non ha ovviamente le ridotte dimensioni di Torino). Ormai il calcio è tv, lo stadio serve solo come cornice, e il Milan ovviamente si adegua agli studi di settore, senza dimenticare che una cosa è costruire uno stadio da 40000 posti e una da 60000 o più posti: a livello di costi ballano milioni.


----------



## Plasma (11 Dicembre 2014)

Un altro oltraggio alla libertà' degli ultra'............
San Siro FOREVER........


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Dicembre 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> 80mila posti per chi ? Che si e no ne riempiamo la metà quando ci va bene. 42mila posti per l'attuale calcio e per l'attuale Milan vanno bene, oltretutto finalmente sembrerà di giocare in casa ogni partita con un tifo sfruttato al meglio dall'impianto e (spero) sempre tutto esaurito. Certo, andava bene anche farlo un po più grande tipo 55mila posti, ma alla fine avranno fatto due calcoli prima di decidere la capienza e se hanno veramente scelto 42k un motivo ci sarà...





Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Tornare quelli di prima, stadio o non stadio, è molto difficile. Non è che con lo stadio tac, si torna a comprare nesta, eccetera eccetera. Lo stadio poi ti permetterà di rientrare della spesa per costruirlo solo dopo anni. Uno stadio da 80mila posti, pur tornando in champions e competitivi, non lo riempiremo mai ogni domenica. Per questo secondo me la giusta capienza è tra 50mila e 60mila posti. Però considerate che 42mila posti sono pochi ma si riempiono anche per milan-pro patria, e lo stadio, al pari dello giuvendussee stadium sembrerà un catino e questo aiuta molto la squadra, più che uno stadio da 70mila posti semi vuoto.





osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Una domanda: ma quelli che si lamentano della scarsa capienza vanno allo stadio?
> Che ce ne facciamo di 60000 posti? Per le finali di CL c'è pur sempre San Siro, che non sarà mai dell'Inter, ma del Comune di Milano. Attualmente con 5ky e [email protected] la gente preferisce vedersi a casa le partite senza bagnarsi quando piove e prendere freddo d'inverno.
> Nel Campionato 2013/14 il Milan in casa ha superato la soglia di 42000 spettatori solo in 4 occasioni:
> Con la Fiorentina (44261), Inter (73855), Juventus (75589) e Napoli (51384).
> ...



Concordo con voi. Per l'attuale dimensione milanista e italiana, più in generale, 42.000 vanno bene. E lo stadio sarà sempre pieno. Quando poi tra 10-15 anni torneremo ad essere quelli di un tempo, si troverà un accordo con il Comune per la modifica del PGT e la creazione di un altro anello in modo da arrivare a 60.000. Ma come punto di partenza va bene così. È un grande passo in avanti oltre che finalmente un reale motivo per guardare con fiducia al futuro.


----------



## Plasma (11 Dicembre 2014)

a sto punto mi metto davanti la tv con la scaiarpetta,accendo la playstation,e i giocatori me li muovo io.....e quando segno c'e' anche più' della classica esultanza......


----------



## osvaldobusatti (11 Dicembre 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Può anche essere. Tra l'altro leggendo bene dice che il Portello sarà raggiunto da 3 linee della metro. Ma quando mai? Al massimo le linee sono due e quella che si ferma precisamente al Portello è solo la lilla.


Per ora a Portello non si ferma niente...
Dal 2015 la lilla andrà direttamente alla fermata Portello. 
Se prendi la rossa cambierai a P.le Lotto.
Se prendi la gialla cambierai a Zara.
Se prendi la verde cambierai a Garibaldi.
Quindi tutte ti portano al Portello.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Dicembre 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Con la metro 5. Le fermate "le tre torri" e "portello" dovrebbero aprire ad aprile 2015
> 
> I problemi sono 2:
> 1) Dove trovano lo spazio per costruire lo stadio
> 2) La viabilità. Hanno spostato la fiera a Rho proprio per quello e fa ancora schifo!



infatti , io parlo di traffico auto.. io come cacchio ci arrivo in zona portello ?? mi faccio viale certosa poi metto le tende e rimango li 3 giorni..


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Dicembre 2014)

Plasma ha scritto:


> Un altro oltraggio alla libertà' degli ultra'............
> San Siro FOREVER........



??


----------



## gabuz (11 Dicembre 2014)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Per ora a Portello non si ferma niente...
> Dal 2015 la lilla andrà direttamente alla fermata Portello.
> Se prendi la rossa cambierai a P.le Lotto.
> Se prendi la gialla cambierai a Zara.
> ...



Non è che tutte le formate portano al Portello, semplicemente le metro sono collegate tra di loro. Prendendone una, anche a Cascina Gobba, arrivi ovunque, Bisceglie compreso. Ma è piuttosto lapaissiano 
Scritta così sembra che Portello sia uno snodo cruciale della rete metropolitana milanese

Comunque se lo stadio sorgerà lì da Lotto la si fa a piedi, non conviene nemmeno cambiare.


----------



## gabuz (11 Dicembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> infatti , io parlo di traffico auto.. io come cacchio ci arrivo in zona portello ?? mi faccio viale certosa poi metto le tende e rimango li 3 giorni..



Esatto! Già ora una meraviglia


----------



## Brain84 (11 Dicembre 2014)

Sono contento, 42mila posti, 60mila posti..ma chi se ne frega! Avremo uno stadio di proprietà della emirates, roba aliena in Italia! A me va strabene così


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Dicembre 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Non è che tutte le formate portano al Portello, semplicemente le metro sono collegate tra di loro. Prendendone una, anche a Cascina Gobba, arrivi ovunque, Bisceglie compreso. Ma è piuttosto lapaissiano
> Scritta così sembra che Portello sia uno snodo cruciale della rete metropolitana milanese



Eh, ma non dirlo troppo forte


----------



## Serginho (11 Dicembre 2014)

L' importante per ora è avere lo stadio, certo sarebbero meglio 55000 posti, ma meglio di niente


----------



## admin (11 Dicembre 2014)

Credo che 42000 vadano bene. Diciamocela tutta: al giorno d'oggi, chi va più allo stadio? E' brutto dirlo, ma la crisi economica, quella sportiva, il calcio in tv e tante altre ragioni hanno letteralmente ucciso il calcio allo stadio.


----------



## Frikez (11 Dicembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Credo che 42000 vadano bene. Diciamocela tutta: al giorno d'oggi, chi va più allo stadio? E' brutto dirlo, ma la crisi economica, quella sportiva, il calcio in tv e tante altre ragioni hanno letteralmente ucciso il calcio allo stadio.



Amen! Nell'attuale situazione direi che è già tanto avere lo stadio di proprietà.


----------



## Jino (11 Dicembre 2014)

Lo stadio nuovo, se ne andasse la crisi, la squadra torna a vincere 42000 posti saranno ridicoli. Trovare biglietti sarà una guerra. Deluso da questa cosa, parecchio.


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport* rivela quello che, ormai, è il progetto deciso dalla società rossonera in merito allo stadio. Scartata definitivamente l'area Expo, malgrado i ripetuti inviti della Regione degli ultimi giorni, *la società di Via Aldo Rossi ha definito gli accordi per la costruzione di quello che sarà il nuovo tempio rossonero in un'area di 60.000 mq di fronte Casa Milan. Sarà uno stadio da 42.000 posti, e correrà fino a 15 metri sotto terra, non superando come altezza i palazzi circostanti per adeguarsi ai vincoli urbanistici.* Non solo: sarà insonorizzato per convogliare i suoni all'interno dello stadio e creare l'effetto bolgia che dovrà stordire gli avversari. Tutti questi aspetti hanno convinto Emirates a dare il proprio nome allo stadio con un investimento significativo (non vengono riportate cifre). L'obiettivo è inaugurare l'impianto nel 2019 o 2020.
> 
> Il Milan avrà un quartiere tutto rossonero. *La società rossonera, infatti, il 14 ottobre ha risposto con la propria manifestazione d'interesse al bando per la valorizzazione e riqualificazione del Portello*. La nuova casa rossonera, quindi, sorgerà al posto della vecchia Fiera Campionaria. L'intenzione di passare dagli iniziali 55.000 agli attuali 42.000 è stata dettata dalla logica di creare un impianto-catino, simile al tanto lodato Juventus Stadium, capace di convogliare i suoni con dei pannelli fonoassorbenti all'interno dello stadio. L'impianto è stato già studiato dall'architetto Fabio Novembre.
> 
> ...



l'importante è che sia un progetto serio e che i lavori inizino il prima possibile. 
di ospitare finali champions sinceramente mi interessa poco, la cosa fondamentale era arrivare ad avere uno stadio nostro, pur piccolo, ma nostro.


----------



## Jino (11 Dicembre 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> l'importante è che sia un progetto serio e che i lavori inizino il prima possibile.
> di ospitare finali champions sinceramente mi interessa poco, la cosa fondamentale era arrivare ad avere uno stadio nostro, pur piccolo, ma nostro.



Lo capisco, ma in tempi buoni una società come il Milan fa MINIMO 25000 abbonati, 5000 tessere le lasci agli avversari, andare a prendere quella decina di biglietti diventa un'impresa  Cioè se uno vuole esser sicuro di andare allo stadio quelle 5-6-7 volte l'anno come faccio io è obbligato a farsi l'abbonamento. Eddai.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (11 Dicembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> infatti , io parlo di traffico auto.. io come cacchio ci arrivo in zona portello ?? mi faccio viale certosa poi metto le tende e rimango li 3 giorni..



A mio parere un parcheggio ci sarà sicuramente: troppo redditizio.
Oggi se vai a San Siro puoi parcheggiare vicino allo stadio a prezzi da sballo e la colonna la fai comunque.
Se verrà costruito un centro commerciale, come si presume, magari nei giorni feriali sarà gratuito, ma in quelli di partita i prezzi saranno altrettanto proibitivi, sia che lo gestisca il Milan, che il Comune.
Con la metro da P.le Lotto a San Siro a piedi ci vuole una ventina di minuti. 
Al nuovo stadio ce ne vorranno 5-10, dipende da dove faranno l'ingresso, ma penso sarà il più vicino possibile alla fermata della metro.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (11 Dicembre 2014)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Sono contento, 42mila posti, 60mila posti..ma chi se ne frega! Avremo uno stadio di proprietà della emirates, roba aliena in Italia! A me va strabene così



Assolutamente logico. Anche perchè a me ne basta uno...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Dicembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Lo capisco, ma in tempi buoni una società come il Milan fa MINIMO 25000 abbonati, 5000 tessere le lasci agli avversari, andare a prendere quella decina di biglietti diventa un'impresa  Cioè se uno vuole esser sicuro di andare allo stadio quelle 5-6-7 volte l'anno come faccio io è obbligato a farsi l'abbonamento. Eddai.



Quella di eliminare gli occasionali è una scelta che può non essere condivisa, ma io invece la comprendo. Lo stadio va riempito ogni domenica, quindi fortunati quelli che si trovano in zona ed avranno la disponibilità economica per potersi permettere un abbonamento certamente costoso. E son sicuro che ci saranno.

Per tutti gli altri che invece volevano spendere la 50€ una tantum, amen. Se saranno fortunati la vedranno dal vivo (spendendo di più ma con servizi anche maggiori), altrimenti nada. Purtroppo non è possibile accontentare tutti, e fare uno stadio da 60.000 per soddisfare quelle persone che vengono a vedersi solo i grandi incontri mi sembra esagerato. Così come mi sembra esagerato strapparsi i capelli perché lo stadio non potrà ospitare la finale di CL una volta ogni 10 anni, considerato anche che noi certamente non ci saremo.

Bisogna adeguarsi al momento storico che viviamo, come tifo, come società e come nazione più in generale.


----------



## Ale (11 Dicembre 2014)

e poi considerata l'affluenza media a san siro, e' giusto che sia cosi,


----------



## Doctore (11 Dicembre 2014)

.


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Per tutti gli altri che invece volevano spendere la 50€ una tantum, amen. Se saranno fortunati la vedranno dal vivo (spendendo di più ma con servizi anche maggiori), altrimenti nada.



E chi, come me, è abbonato da anni ma un abbonamento a prezzi folli non può permetterselo? Sono messo alla stessa stregua dell'occasionale di turno. Questi vogliono copiare la Premier League senza vendere un prodotto come quello della Premier League. Imparassero dai tedeschi piuttosto. Stadi capienti, prezzi popolari e stadi sempre esauriti.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Dicembre 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> E chi, come me, è abbonato da anni ma un abbonamento a prezzi folli non può permetterselo? Sono messo alla stessa stregua dell'occasionale di turno. Questi vogliono copiare la Premier League senza vendere un prodotto come quello della Premier League. Imparassero dai tedeschi piuttosto. Stadi capienti, prezzi popolari e stadi sempre esauriti.



È vero, ci sono anche i casi come il tuo. Ma prima di poter fare uno stadio ispirandoci al modello tedesco, dovremmo imparare la loro cultura di tifo, molto più sana e sentita della nostra. Da noi se fai uno stadio da 60.000 posti a prezzi popolari, ti ritroveresti comunque con uno stadio mezzo vuoto nel 90% dei casi.

Se saranno confermate queste notizie, avremo uno stadio grosso modo della stessa capienza di quello del Chelsea, Liverpool e City (che sta progettando di farsene un altro solo da poco).

La grandezza per me, attualmente, è un problema secondario. Speriamo di riporcelo tra qualche anno, perché vorrà dire che siamo tornati nell'elite del calcio mondiale.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> È vero, ci sono anche i casi come il tuo. Ma prima di poter fare uno stadio ispirandoci al modello tedesco, dovremmo imparare la loro cultura di tifo, molto più sana e sentita della nostra. Da noi se fai uno stadio da 60.000 posti a prezzi popolari, ti ritroveresti comunque con uno stadio mezzo vuoto nel 90% dei casi.
> 
> Se saranno confermate queste notizie, avremo uno stadio grosso modo della stessa capienza di quello del Chelsea, Liverpool e City (che sta progettando di farsene un altro solo da poco).
> 
> La grandezza per me, attualmente, è un problema secondario. Speriamo di porci questo problema tra qualche anno, perché vorrà dire che siamo tornati nell'elite del calcio mondiale.



Ma non capsico perchè avere un pò di vuoto nella partite non di cartello darebbe così fastidio.


----------



## mr.wolf (11 Dicembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> 42000 posti sarebbe lo stesso errore dello Juventus Stadium, credo andare sotto le 60000 unità sia sbagliato, non potresti nemmeno organizzare una finale di coppa dei campioni o di un mondiale. Un club storicamente conosciuto come il Milan secondo me non può assolutamente precludersi cose del genere.


condivido in pieno


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Dicembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma non capsico perchè avere un pò di vuoto nella partite non di cartello darebbe così fastidio.



Sostanzialmente, è uno spreco di soldi che investi senza avere un adeguato ritorno. L'impatto di uno stadio va valutato in base alla sua capacità di riempimento, e se ne fai uno devi cercare di averlo sempre pieno per avere adeguati rientri economici.


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> È vero, ci sono anche i casi come il tuo. Ma prima di poter fare uno stadio ispirandoci al modello tedesco, dovremmo imparare la loro cultura di tifo, molto più sana e sentita della nostra. Da noi se fai uno stadio da 60.000 posti a prezzi popolari, ti ritroveresti comunque con uno stadio mezzo vuoto nel 90% dei casi.
> 
> Se saranno confermate queste notizie, avremo uno stadio grosso modo della stessa capienza di quello del Chelsea, Liverpool e City (che sta progettando di farsene un altro solo da poco).
> 
> La grandezza per me, attualmente, è un problema secondario. Speriamo di porci questo problema tra qualche anno, perché vorrà dire che siamo tornati nell'elite del calcio mondiale.



Onestamente non sono convinto che uno stadio da 60 mila posti, a prezzi popolari, sarà mezzo vuoto. Chiaro, alla fine il punto fermo è sempre la competitività della squadra. Il Bayern sono anni che fa tutti esauriti anche contro squadrette e questo grazie alla competitività della rosa. Ma, come detto da Rumenigge, il loro obiettivo è sempre quello di mantenere un tot di prezzi popolari. Queste sono le parole che il tifoso vuole sentire e questo è il riguardo che ha una società verso i suoi tifosi.

Avremo si uno stadio come Chelsea, Liverpool e City, ma queste sono squadre che hanno alle spalle russi, americani e arabi pronti a sborsare ogni anno fior di quattrini per il mercato e che vivono in una nazione dove c'è gente capace di confezionare il prodotto e di attrarre capitali esteri.

Anch'io sono convinto che la capienza sia un problema secondario. La cosa principale è farlo, giusto. Però ecco, mi piacerebbe che sia un po' più capiente (non 80 mila, ma anche 50/55 mila vanno più che bene) perché volente o nolente il Milan è una squadra che ha sempre portato la gente allo stadio. Ripeto, guardatevi le medie degli ultimi anni e con squadre ridicole abbiamo fatto sempre il record a livello nazionale. E dico questo anche perché è inevitabile che, con uno stadio piccolo, per massimizzare gli incassi sei costretto ad applicare prezzi folli. L'abbonamento meno caro allo Stadium costa 400 euro circa, io invece la curva l'ho pagata 208 euro.


----------



## gabuz (11 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> È vero, ci sono anche i casi come il tuo. Ma prima di poter fare uno stadio ispirandoci al modello tedesco, dovremmo imparare la loro cultura di tifo, molto più sana e sentita della nostra. Da noi se fai uno stadio da 60.000 posti a prezzi popolari, ti ritroveresti comunque con uno stadio mezzo vuoto nel 90% dei casi.
> 
> Se saranno confermate queste notizie, avremo uno stadio grosso modo della stessa capienza di quello del Chelsea, Liverpool e City (che sta progettando di farsene un altro solo da poco).
> 
> La grandezza per me, attualmente, è un problema secondario. Speriamo di porci questo problema tra qualche anno, perché vorrà dire che siamo tornati nell'elite del calcio mondiale.



Perdonami ma la mentalità non la cambi riducendo i posti allo stadio, ma creando un servizio che invogli la gente e soprattutto le famiglie a fruirne. E' come dire che per ridurre la criminalità dovremmo solo avere città da 10.000 abitanti... 

Se creano una struttura, non solo stadio, a misura di bambino e di famiglia vedi come lo riempiono. Piuttosto per le partite non di cartello fai delle promozioni, concorsi a punti (sulla cuore rossonero ci sono già) e migliori anche il marketing. Con l'Udinese mi pare ci fosse 2 adulti e 1 bambino al 2o arancio per un prezzo accessibilissimo.
Se è davvero quella la zona crei un pacchetto pranzo a Cucina Milanello + partita. E magari ti vanno anche a vedere il museo e lo store adiacente. Se vuoi puoi, per un club come il Milan.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Dicembre 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Onestamente non sono convinto che uno stadio da 60 mila posti, a prezzi popolari, sarà mezzo vuoto. Chiaro, alla fine il punto fermo è sempre la competitività della squadra. Il Bayern sono anni che fa tutti esauriti anche contro squadrette e questo grazie alla competitività della rosa. Ma, come detto da Rumenigge, il loro obiettivo è sempre quello di mantenere un tot di prezzi popolari. Queste sono le parole che il tifoso vuole sentire e questo è il riguardo che ha una società verso i suoi tifosi.
> 
> Avremo si uno stadio come Chelsea, Liverpool e City, ma queste sono squadre che hanno alle spalle russi, americani e arabi pronti a sborsare ogni anno fior di quattrini per il mercato e che vivono in una nazione dove c'è gente capace di confezionare il prodotto e di attrarre capitali esteri.
> 
> Anch'io sono convinto che la capienza sia un problema secondario. La cosa principale è farlo, giusto. Però ecco, mi piacerebbe che sia un po' più capiente (non 80 mila, ma anche 50/55 mila vanno più che bene) perché volente o nolente il Milan è una squadra che ha sempre portato la gente allo stadio. Ripeto, guardatevi le medie degli ultimi anni e con squadre ridicole abbiamo fatto sempre il record a livello nazionale. E dico questo anche perché è inevitabile che, con uno stadio piccolo, per massimizzare gli incassi sei costretto ad applicare prezzi folli. L'abbonamento meno caro allo Stadium costa 400 euro circa, io invece la curva l'ho pagata 208 euro.



si, avevo citato quelle 3 squadre solo perché attualmente vivono una realtà più importante della nostra ed hanno un bacino di tifosi non inferiore (credo) al nostro. Quindi se quelle dimensioni vanno bene per loro, perché non possono andar bene pure per noi che invece viviamo pure un momento di crisi sportiva? Che poi il modello tedesco sia l'ideale condivido in pieno, ma dubito possa attecchire da noi. 

Ad ogni modo, attualmente ragioniamo su indiscrezioni riportate dalla Gazzetta (non dico che sono campate per aria, ma i numeri precisi li saprà solo la società). Magari in primavera scopriremo che l'impianto sarà da 50.000... in fondo, ricavare 8.000 posti in più non credo sia impossibile e, se la società come credo leggerà in giro le reazioni dei tifosi a questa notizia, certamente proverà a venirci incontro


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> 1)si, avevo citato quelle 3 squadre solo perché attualmente vivono una realtà più importante della nostra ed hanno un bacino di tifosi non inferiore (credo) al nostro. Quindi se quelle dimensioni vanno bene per loro, perché non possono andar bene pure per noi che invece viviamo pure un momento di crisi sportiva? Che poi il modello tedesco sia l'ideale condivido in pieno, ma dubito possa attecchire da noi.
> 
> 2)Ad ogni modo, attualmente ragioniamo su indiscrezioni riportate dalla Gazzetta (non dico che sono campate per aria, ma i numeri precisi li saprà solo la società). Magari in primavera scopriremo che l'impianto sarà da 50.000... in fondo, ricavare 8.000 posti in più non credo sia impossibile e, se la società come credo leggerà in giro le reazioni dei tifosi a questa notizia, certamente proverà a venirci incontro



1) Sono tre società che però stanno allargando i loro orizzonti. Il Chelsea vuole costruire un nuovo stadio, si pensava all'area dove sorge la famosa centrale elettrica che compare nella copertina di un album dei Pink Floyd (perdonami ma non ricordo come si chiama  ), il Liverpool sta ampliando Anfield e il City l'Etihad, portandolo a circa 60 mila posti. 

2) Ovvio alla fine sono indiscrezioni. Per altro alcune cose riportate nell'articolo mi sono sembrate un po' campate per aria


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Dicembre 2014)

Allora diciamocela tutta: se si fa lo stadio è una GRANDE notizia e dovremmo essere tutti FELICI..

Detto ciò se la società ha un minimo a cuore i suoi tifosi direi che sarebbe opportuno valutare un impianto sui 50mila posti..per una società come il Milan che ha tanti tifosi e in una città turistica come Milano credo sia un progetto più che sensato..

Se lo fanno da 42000 posti pazienza, vorra dire che si è puntato su un impianto di tipo più contenuto, l'importante è che sia bello e che sia un punto di partenza per il futuro..

Certo che se lo fa da 52000 posti la Roma (espandibile fino a 60000 in caso di necessità) noi farlo da 42000 è un po' strano..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Dicembre 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Perdonami ma la mentalità non la cambi riducendo i posti allo stadio, ma creando un servizio che invogli la gente e soprattutto le famiglie a fruirne. E' come dire che per ridurre la criminalità dovremmo solo avere città da 10.000 abitanti...
> 
> Se creano una struttura, non solo stadio, a misura di bambino e di famiglia vedi come lo riempiono. Piuttosto per le partite non di cartello fai delle promozioni, concorsi a punti (sulla cuore rossonero ci sono già) e migliori anche il marketing. Con l'Udinese mi pare ci fosse 2 adulti e 1 bambino al 2o arancio per un prezzo accessibilissimo.
> Se è davvero quella la zona crei un pacchetto pranzo a Cucina Milanello + partita. E magari ti vanno anche a vedere il museo e lo store adiacente. Se vuoi puoi, per un club come il Milan.



Non ho detto quello, ossia che la mentalità si cambia riducendo il numero di posti. Ma solo che 42.000 per me sono adeguati all'attuale mentalità del tifoso medio italiano, che non è più spinto ad andare allo stadio per tanti motivi (la qualità dei servizi è solo uno dei tanti, oltre ai prezzi, alla qualità della squadra e alla comodità di vedere tutto da casa). 

Io credo sia proprio un discorso culturale più ampio. In sostanza, ci sarà sempre qualcuno che troverà un motivo per non andare allo stadio, per questo trovo intelligente ridurre la capienza. Se poi vogliamo approfondire il discorso e parlare di numeri, leggendo la media degli ultimi anni nelle partite "normali", addirittura faticavamo a raggiungere i 42.000.

Riportare la gente allo stadio sarà un processo lungo e faticoso, che dovrà andare di pari passo con l'evoluzione culturale ed economica del paese. Ma non possiamo pensare di riportare tutti di colpo allo stadio facendo un impianto come quello del Bayern Monaco. Faremmo un passo più lungo della nostra attuale gamba.



Kurt91 ha scritto:


> 1) Sono tre società che però stanno allargando i loro orizzonti. Il Chelsea vuole costruire un nuovo stadio, si pensava all'area dove sorge la famosa centrale elettrica che compare nella copertina di un album dei Pink Floyd (perdonami ma non ricordo come si chiama  ), il Liverpool sta ampliando Anfield e il City l'Etihad, portandolo a circa 60 mila posti.



Si, lo avevo accennato prima. Ma stanno pensando di allargarsi soltanto dopo aver raggiunto una certa dimensione sportiva, oltre che economica. Noi queste due cose ancora non le abbiamo, per quello trovo sia intelligente fare una cosa alla volta. Oggi lo stadio consono all'attuale realtà, domani la squadra, dopo domani la stabilità economica, successivamente si cambia o si adegua l'impianto al nuovo standard che si raggiunge.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Sostanzialmente, è uno spreco di soldi che investi senza avere un adeguato ritorno. L'impatto di uno stadio va valutato in base alla sua capacità di riempimento, e se ne fai uno devi cercare di averlo sempre pieno per avere adeguati rientri economici.



Va bene ma credo che una volta fatto uno stadio (e intendo tutte le fasi) 40 mila o 60 mila differenza non la fanno. Si spenderebbe un pò di più ma lo stadio non è un investimento che si fa spesso insomma. Meglio non pentirsene dopo.


----------



## Dexter (11 Dicembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Lo stadio nuovo, se ne andasse la crisi, la squadra torna a vincere 42000 posti saranno ridicoli. Trovare biglietti sarà una guerra. Deluso da questa cosa, parecchio.



Ma anche tralasciando la crisi e le vittorie, metti caso che si acquistano Verratti e Reus (con questa proprietà non accadrà ma di qui a 10 anni è da vedere), 40mila abbonati si fanno in 3 giorni dopo l'annuncio dei due acquisti. A livello numerico alcuni non si capacitano di quanto sia piccolo lo stadio.


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport* rivela quello che, ormai, è il progetto deciso dalla società rossonera in merito allo stadio. Scartata definitivamente l'area Expo, malgrado i ripetuti inviti della Regione degli ultimi giorni, *la società di Via Aldo Rossi ha definito gli accordi per la costruzione di quello che sarà il nuovo tempio rossonero in un'area di 60.000 mq di fronte Casa Milan. Sarà uno stadio da 42.000 posti, e correrà fino a 15 metri sotto terra, non superando come altezza i palazzi circostanti per adeguarsi ai vincoli urbanistici.* Non solo: sarà insonorizzato per convogliare i suoni all'interno dello stadio e creare l'effetto bolgia che dovrà stordire gli avversari. Tutti questi aspetti hanno convinto Emirates a dare il proprio nome allo stadio con un investimento significativo (non vengono riportate cifre). L'obiettivo è inaugurare l'impianto nel 2019 o 2020.
> 
> Il Milan avrà un quartiere tutto rossonero. *La società rossonera, infatti, il 14 ottobre ha risposto con la propria manifestazione d'interesse al bando per la valorizzazione e riqualificazione del Portello*. La nuova casa rossonera, quindi, sorgerà al posto della vecchia Fiera Campionaria. L'intenzione di passare dagli iniziali 55.000 agli attuali 42.000 è stata dettata dalla logica di creare un impianto-catino, simile al tanto lodato Juventus Stadium, capace di convogliare i suoni con dei pannelli fonoassorbenti all'interno dello stadio. L'impianto è stato già studiato dall'architetto Fabio Novembre.
> 
> ...



Avete già detto tutto voi,penso che 60k sarebbe stato il numero perfetto.


----------



## AntaniPioco (11 Dicembre 2014)

42000 posti? ma sono idioti? ci sono sempre 29/30 mila spettatori anche con questo squallido milan, figuriamoci nel caso un giorno ritornassimo forti...

55000 posti sarebbe l'ideale


----------



## 666psycho (11 Dicembre 2014)

smallball ha scritto:


> 42000 posti mi sembrano veramente pochini



beh se il milan continua cosi e già tanto se riusciamo a riempire uno stadio da 20'000 posti..


----------



## gabuz (11 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Non ho detto quello, ossia che la mentalità si cambia riducendo il numero di posti. Ma solo che 42.000 per me sono adeguati all'attuale mentalità del tifoso medio italiano, che non è più spinto ad andare allo stadio per tanti motivi (la qualità dei servizi è solo uno dei tanti, oltre ai prezzi, alla qualità della squadra e alla comodità di vedere tutto da casa).


So che non intendevi quello, ma per me la soluzione non è quella derivante dall'idea che l'italiano non va allo stadio allora faccio lo stadio più piccolo, ma piuttosto cosa posso fare per riportare la gente allo stadio? Ovvio che se mi offri uno spettacolo poco gradevole, in un luogo scomodo e poco accessibile, peraltro nemmeno troppo economico, allora alimenti la mia voglia di impigrirmi. Contrariamente magari mi viene voglia di tornarci allo stadio.
Il Milan ha un bacino di tifosi enorme. Siamo la seconda squadra italiana e, a differenza della Juve, non siamo dispersi per il territorio. Basta riavvicinarli. Non è semplice, lo so, ma non è nemmeno impossibile.


----------



## Renegade (11 Dicembre 2014)

C'è solo una cosa da dire: lo stadio della Roma avrà più posti del nostro. E non occuperemmo alcuna finale. Costruiremmo uno stadio inutile e da provinciale, sia sotto il profilo tecnico che dei guadagni. L'incompetenza dilaga.


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Dicembre 2014)

Che poi, sempre stando all'articolo della gazza, a causa dei vincoli urbanistici devono farlo interrato perché altrimenti sarebbe più alto dei palazzi circostanti l'area. Ma se un giorno volessimo ingrandirlo facendo un terzo anello saremmo impossibilitati a causa di questi vincoli, a meno che non si vada a modificare il PGT. Il fatto è che il comune non modifica il PGT perché il Milan deve ingrandire lo stadio. Per fare un esempio pratico, l'Arsenal lascia Highbury per andare all'Emirates, noi lasceremo uno stadio tipo l'Emirates per farci il nostro Highbury


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> C'è solo una cosa da dire: lo stadio della Roma avrà più posti del nostro. E non occuperemmo alcuna finale. Costruiremmo uno stadio inutile e da provinciale, sia sotto il profilo tecnico che dei guadagni. L'incompetenza dilaga.



Non esageriamo. Non bisogna fare una gara a chi ce l'ha più "grosso", ma costruire qualcosa di produttivo. Se non ci faremo dei soldi è tutto da scoprire (sono convinto del contrario), mentre il fatto che non ospiteremo una finale CL non ci cambia la vita perché tanto non ci arriveremo per moltissimo tempo. E le 7 sinfonie le abbiamo udite a Londra, Manchester, Madrid, Barcellona, Atene, Vienna. Mai a S.Siro, che è stato soltanto un fedele compagno di viaggio fino alla finale.

P.S. Chelsea, Liverpool e City fino ad oggi incassano molto dagli stadi, pur avendo impianti da 42-47.000 posti. Se in questo periodo di vacche magre riusciamo ancora ad attrarre sponsor, figuriamoci con uno stadio... vedrete che per noi sarà un grande ritorno economico, sicuramente maggiore di quello dei gobbi.


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> P.S. Chelsea, Liverpool e City fino ad oggi incassano molto dagli stadi, pur avendo impianti da 42-47.000 posti. Se in questo periodo di vacche magre riusciamo ancora ad attrarre sponsor, figuriamoci con uno stadio... vedrete che per noi sarà un grande ritorno economico, sicuramente maggiore di quello dei gobbi.



Ma su questo non c'è alcun dubbio. Anzi, a differenza della gobba noi venderemo i naming rights che ci permetteranno di ottenere più ricavi. Il problema è che questa società dà sempre l'impressione di pensare più al contorno che al cuore delle società di calcio. I tifosi.


----------



## Frikez (11 Dicembre 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> E chi, come me, è abbonato da anni ma un abbonamento a prezzi folli non può permetterselo? Sono messo alla stessa stregua dell'occasionale di turno. Questi vogliono copiare la Premier League senza vendere un prodotto come quello della Premier League. Imparassero dai tedeschi piuttosto. Stadi capienti, prezzi popolari e stadi sempre esauriti.



Se facessimo come il Bayern ti revocherebbero l'abbonamento se non lo utilizzassi per almeno un tot di partite


----------



## admin (11 Dicembre 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Che poi, sempre stando all'articolo della gazza, a causa dei vincoli urbanistici devono farlo interrato perché altrimenti sarebbe più alto dei palazzi circostanti l'area. Ma se un giorno volessimo ingrandirlo facendo un terzo anello saremmo impossibilitati a causa di questi vincoli, a meno che non si vada a modificare il PGT. Il fatto è che il comune non modifica il PGT perché il Milan deve ingrandire lo stadio. Per fare un esempio pratico, l'Arsenal lascia Highbury per andare all'Emirates, noi lasceremo uno stadio tipo l'Emirates per farci il nostro Highbury



Per fare i lavori, scavano ancora di più! Troviamo Agarthi e andiamo a giocare al centro della Terra


----------



## Jaqen (11 Dicembre 2014)

Non si va più allo stadio perché andare a vedere una partita costa quasi quanto l'abbonamento annuale di Mediaset Premium per vedere il Milan.
42.000 posti vanno bene. Perfetto sarebbe stato 50.000 ma poco importa.


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Dicembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Se facessimo come il Bayern ti revocherebbero l'abbonamento se non lo utilizzassi per almeno un tot di partite


Giusto così. Fai l'abbonamento e vai allo stadio 


Admin ha scritto:


> Per fare i lavori, scavano ancora di più! Troviamo Agarthi e andiamo a giocare al centro della Terra






Jaqen ha scritto:


> Non si va più allo stadio perché andare a vedere una partita costa quasi quanto l'abbonamento annuale di Mediaset Premium per vedere il Milan.
> 42.000 posti vanno bene. Perfetto sarebbe stato 50.000 ma poco importa.



Pensa a quando ti spareranno il doppio come fanno allo stadium


----------



## Jaqen (11 Dicembre 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Pensa a quando ti spareranno il doppio come fanno allo stadium



Mi faccio anche sky allora :-D


----------



## Frikez (11 Dicembre 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Giusto così. Fai l'abbonamento e vai allo stadio



Vuoi la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca 

Comunque per i progetti a Udine e a Roma si parla di espandere di 5/10 mila posti in determinate situazioni, probabilmente nei big match, quindi potrebbe valere anche nel nostro caso arrivando di fatto a 50 mila.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Dicembre 2014)

Intanto in giro c'è già chi, invocando i comitati di quartiere, minaccia ricorsi al TAR per bloccare tutto, quando e se inizieranno i lavori. 

'namo bene


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Dicembre 2014)

Dave ha scritto:


> Ehm veramente no... San Siro si ha una capienza di 80.000/82.000 posti ma *da anni non ne fanno entrare più di 60.000 per motivi di sicurezza*, però quei 60.000 mila quando ci entrano? con la juve e nei derby, io ritengo che se hanno scelto di farne 42.000 ci sarà un motivo e che almeno riuscieremo ad avere finalmente uno stadio quasi sempre pieno.



cosa stai dicendo scusa??quando è pieno arriva a 78mila più o meno credo


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Dicembre 2014)

Il sito *Calcio & Finanza* ha mostrato l'impatto degli ingenti investimenti che si sono resi necessari per la costruzione dei nuovi stadi di Arsenal, Manchester City, Bayern Monaco, Juventus, Manchester United ed Espanyol sui conti degli stessi club.







Nel caso delle prime 4 società analizzate la variazione dei ricavi da stadio è sostanziale.


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Dicembre 2014)

42000 posti?? ormai ci stiamo ridimensionando a diventare una fiorentina e una sampdoria qualsiasi, per me minimo 60000 se ti chiami milan li devi fare..


----------



## gabuz (11 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Intanto in giro c'è già chi, invocando i comitati di quartiere, minaccia ricorsi al TAR per bloccare tutto, quando e se inizieranno i lavori.
> 
> 'namo bene



Fosse quello dell'Inter avrebbero pure ragione. Non piacerebbe a nessuno avere una discarica sotto casa


----------



## Plasma (11 Dicembre 2014)

Ma investire su giocatori di livello no E' ????????
L'importante non è chi va in campo,ma gli spalti intorno al campo!!!!
Ricordatevi che questo sara' solo un tornaconto SOCIETARIO E AZIENDALISTA......niente a che vedere con i TIFOSI,sarà' solo un motivo per avere abbonati sicuri e spese ridotte.


----------



## Plasma (11 Dicembre 2014)

Questo non e' calcio..............


----------



## 13-33 (11 Dicembre 2014)

Come un buona parte di voi trovo che 42 000 posti sono pocchi il minimo sarebbe 55 000.


----------



## Jino (11 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> È vero, ci sono anche i casi come il tuo. Ma prima di poter fare uno stadio ispirandoci al modello tedesco, dovremmo imparare la loro cultura di tifo, molto più sana e sentita della nostra. Da noi se fai uno stadio da 60.000 posti a prezzi popolari, ti ritroveresti comunque con uno stadio mezzo vuoto nel 90% dei casi.
> 
> Se saranno confermate queste notizie, avremo uno stadio grosso modo della stessa capienza di quello del Chelsea, Liverpool e City (che sta progettando di farsene un altro solo da poco).
> 
> La grandezza per me, attualmente, è un problema secondario. Speriamo di riporcelo tra qualche anno, perché vorrà dire che siamo tornati nell'elite del calcio mondiale.



Ma il problema non te lo puoi nemmeno più porre poi, il progetto qui descritto prevede appunto l'impossibilità di espandere eventualmente lo stadio, una volta fatto questo ci resta per almeno 100 anni. Io resto dell'idea che fosse meglio farlo da 10000 posti in più, minimo 50.000 insomma. 

Probabilmente non farai tutto esaurito a tutte le partite, ma io credo anche in un domani migliore sia da un punto di vista nazionale generale che del Milan stesso si possano fare anche numeri diversi rispetto a quelli tristi attuali. 

Poi se si ragione piuttosto di niente meglio piuttosto allora ben venga questo impianto, sperando di non accorgersi tardi di averlo fatto un tantino inadeguato.


----------



## Jino (11 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Intanto in giro c'è già chi, invocando i comitati di quartiere, minaccia ricorsi al TAR per bloccare tutto, quando e se inizieranno i lavori.
> 
> 'namo bene



Oggettivamente uno stadio andrebbe fatto fuori da centri cittadini e comunque renderlo comodo per i tifosi che arrivano. Come zona sembra lo vogliano decisamente infognare. Mmmmm.


----------



## Jino (11 Dicembre 2014)

Plasma ha scritto:


> Ma investire su giocatori di livello no E' ????????
> L'importante non è chi va in campo,ma gli spalti intorno al campo!!!!
> Ricordatevi che questo sara' solo un tornaconto SOCIETARIO E AZIENDALISTA......niente a che vedere con i TIFOSI,sarà' solo un motivo per avere abbonati sicuri e spese ridotte.



Parliamoci chiaro, se siamo arrivati a non permetterci più giocatori di livello è proprio perchè per anni abbiamo pensato solamente ad andare a comprare calciatori mediatici non investendo mai su infrastrutture che alla lunga hanno reso altri club europei anni luce davanti a noi. Mi chiedessero, vuoi 2-3 fuoriclasse oggi o uno stadio nuovo di proprietà? Non esiterei a scegliere la seconda, voglio uno stadio all'avanguardia in cui andare la domenica.


----------



## MissRossonera (11 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport* rivela quello che, ormai, è il progetto deciso dalla società rossonera in merito allo stadio. Scartata definitivamente l'area Expo, malgrado i ripetuti inviti della Regione degli ultimi giorni, *la società di Via Aldo Rossi ha definito gli accordi per la costruzione di quello che sarà il nuovo tempio rossonero in un'area di 60.000 mq di fronte Casa Milan. Sarà uno stadio da 42.000 posti, e correrà fino a 15 metri sotto terra, non superando come altezza i palazzi circostanti per adeguarsi ai vincoli urbanistici.* Non solo: sarà insonorizzato per convogliare i suoni all'interno dello stadio e creare l'effetto bolgia che dovrà stordire gli avversari. Tutti questi aspetti hanno convinto Emirates a dare il proprio nome allo stadio con un investimento significativo (non vengono riportate cifre). L'obiettivo è inaugurare l'impianto nel 2019 o 2020.
> 
> Il Milan avrà un quartiere tutto rossonero. *La società rossonera, infatti, il 14 ottobre ha risposto con la propria manifestazione d'interesse al bando per la valorizzazione e riqualificazione del Portello*. La nuova casa rossonera, quindi, sorgerà al posto della vecchia Fiera Campionaria. L'intenzione di passare dagli iniziali 55.000 agli attuali 42.000 è stata dettata dalla logica di creare un impianto-catino, simile al tanto lodato Juventus Stadium, capace di convogliare i suoni con dei pannelli fonoassorbenti all'interno dello stadio. L'impianto è stato già studiato dall'architetto Fabio Novembre.
> 
> ...



Premesso che sono contentissima che finalmente siano stati fissati dei termini temporali e si parli di qualcosa di concreto,anche io penso che per una squadra come il Milan la capienza più giusta sarebbe stata sui 55/60mila posti.Perchè sicuramente oggi non lo riempi tutte le partite,ma in futuro se dovessimo (mi auguro presto) tornare un minimo competitivi e lo spazio non basterà, da quanto ho capito una struttura del genere non è ampliabile.Non dico 80mila posti perchè sarebbe fare veramente il passo più lungo della gamba,ma un tantino di lungimiranza non guasterebbe,anche perchè come avete detto è probabile che i prezzi aumenteranno non di poco.Insomma,facendo un investimento di questo calibro mi pare assurdo confondersi per una decina di migliaia di posti o poco più.Però è ovvio che rimane comunque una notizia bellissima,meglio tutta la vita uno stadio di proprietà da 42mila posti che niente.


----------



## Marilson (11 Dicembre 2014)

uno stadio di 42 mila posti è una vergogna senza precedenti


----------



## Tobi (11 Dicembre 2014)

Domanda: ma se i terreni non sono i nostri e lo stadio dell'emirates noi cosa ci ricaviamo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Dicembre 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Domanda: ma se i terreni non sono i nostri e lo stadio dell'emirates noi cosa ci ricaviamo



Emirates fornisce solo il naming allo stadio, ma l'impianto sarà di nostra proprietà. E probabilmente non costerà 300M ma vista la capienza più o meno la cifra investita dalla Juve (sui 120M), anche se questo è un mio pensiero. 

Per la costruzione probabilmente useremo i soldi che ci daranno gli sponsor (tra cui Emirates), chiedendoli in anticipo alle banche.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport* rivela quello che, ormai, è il progetto deciso dalla società rossonera in merito allo stadio. Scartata definitivamente l'area Expo, malgrado i ripetuti inviti della Regione degli ultimi giorni, *la società di Via Aldo Rossi ha definito gli accordi per la costruzione di quello che sarà il nuovo tempio rossonero in un'area di 60.000 mq di fronte Casa Milan. Sarà uno stadio da 42.000 posti, e correrà fino a 15 metri sotto terra, non superando come altezza i palazzi circostanti per adeguarsi ai vincoli urbanistici.* Non solo: sarà insonorizzato per convogliare i suoni all'interno dello stadio e creare l'effetto bolgia che dovrà stordire gli avversari. Tutti questi aspetti hanno convinto Emirates a dare il proprio nome allo stadio con un investimento significativo (non vengono riportate cifre). L'obiettivo è inaugurare l'impianto nel 2019 o 2020.
> 
> Il Milan avrà un quartiere tutto rossonero. *La società rossonera, infatti, il 14 ottobre ha risposto con la propria manifestazione d'interesse al bando per la valorizzazione e riqualificazione del Portello*. La nuova casa rossonera, quindi, sorgerà al posto della vecchia Fiera Campionaria. L'intenzione di passare dagli iniziali 55.000 agli attuali 42.000 è stata dettata dalla logica di creare un impianto-catino, simile al tanto lodato Juventus Stadium, capace di convogliare i suoni con dei pannelli fonoassorbenti all'interno dello stadio. L'impianto è stato già studiato dall'architetto Fabio Novembre.
> 
> ...


La notizia positiva è che finalmente qualcosa si sta muovendo. Certo farei lo stadio quantomeno da 50k unità. Certo se realmente si stanno creando comitati per evitare la costruzione dell'impianto, la vedo dura.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Dicembre 2014)

Plasma ha scritto:


> Ma investire su giocatori di livello no E' ????????
> L'importante non è chi va in campo,ma gli spalti intorno al campo!!!!
> Ricordatevi che questo sara' solo un tornaconto SOCIETARIO E AZIENDALISTA......niente a che vedere con i TIFOSI,sarà' solo un motivo per avere abbonati sicuri e spese ridotte.



Nuovo stadio-->più introiti-->più disponibilità per acquisire calciatori!


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Dicembre 2014)

A malincuorissimo ma mi accontento, come sempre ogni cosa ce la fanno sudare e ci presentano la fotocopia sbiadita di ciò che si sperava.


Ma meglio di niente ormai.


----------



## Plasma (11 Dicembre 2014)

Mandiamo via anche Silvio,tanto abbiamo lo stadio......
Mamma mia!!! sto stadio e' la risoluzione di tutti i problemi......
datemi numeri e statistiche di chi ha beneficiato di questi stadi di proprietà'.......sia pur prematuramente ,anche la juve.....


----------



## Tobi (11 Dicembre 2014)

La Juve dallo stadio ricava 40 mln noi 30 mln con S.Siro


----------



## iceman. (11 Dicembre 2014)

Tra questi 42.000 quanti saranno riservati agli avversari? Quanti agli ospiti d'onore? Non scherziamo, 50k è il minimo indispensabile.


----------



## Ale (11 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Emirates fornisce solo il naming allo stadio, ma l'impianto sarà di nostra proprietà. E probabilmente non costerà 300M ma vista la capienza più o meno la cifra investita dalla Juve (sui 120M), anche se questo è un mio pensiero.
> 
> Per la costruzione probabilmente useremo i soldi che ci daranno gli sponsor (tra cui Emirates), chiedendoli in anticipo alle banche.



un progetto scarso..il senso di farlo cosi?


----------



## davoreb (11 Dicembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Il sito *Calcio & Finanza* ha mostrato l'impatto degli ingenti investimenti che si sono resi necessari per la costruzione dei nuovi stadi di Arsenal, Manchester City, Bayern Monaco, Juventus, Manchester United ed Espanyol sui conti degli stessi club.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la Juve guadagna 30 milioni, lo united e l'arsenal 130????

il Milan 26!!!

comunque dovremmo farlo di circa 70000 per adeguarci ai top club europei è avere un incasso di circa 50 milioni tipo il Bayer


----------



## Dave (12 Dicembre 2014)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> cosa stai dicendo scusa??quando è pieno arriva a 78mila più o meno credo



Si lo so mi sono già chiarito i dubbi con Kurt91 qualche post più avanti


----------



## Nicco (12 Dicembre 2014)

Dopo un giorno di pensieri sono giunto a conclusione che lo stadio da 42k è piccolo. Uno stadio non si costruisce ogni 5-6 anni, potremmo dover aspettare anche una vita prima di un successivo, quindi a parer mio meglio un investimento pensato veramente ad un futuro, per una volta, "il futuro", progettiamo vi prego!


----------



## runner (12 Dicembre 2014)

46K è anche troppo....


----------



## Djici (12 Dicembre 2014)

a me 42.000 vanno anche bene se costruiscono questo stadio in modo tale che si possa aumentare il numero di posti facilmente.

insomma devono gia ora avere un idea ben precisa di come si potrebbe fare nel caso di un ritorno massimo di tifosi allo stadio.

se lo fanno cosi per me e un grande affare.


----------



## Plasma (12 Dicembre 2014)

Juve, trimestre in rosso per 28,6 mln. Il debito sale a 216 mln
0Bilanci & Fair Play Finanziario, Controcampo, Juventus, Notizie, Primo Piano13 novembre 2014 A+A-SHARE ON EMAILEMAILSHARE ON PRINTPRINT
Juve, trimestre in rosso per 28,6 mln. Il debito sale a 216 mln
La Juventus ha chiuso il primo trimestre dell’esercizio 2014-15 (luglio/settembre) con una perdita di 28,6 milioni di euro, in peggioramento di 10,2 milioni rispetto alla perdita di 18,4 milioni registrata nello stesso periodo dell’anno precedente. I ricavi si sono attestati a 53,3 milioni, in calo del 4,1% rispetto ai 55,6 milioni dello stesso periodo dell’anno precedente. Lo ha reso noto la società bianconera al termine del Cda, presieduto da Andrea Agnelli, che ha approvato il resoconto intermedio di gestione al 30 settembre 2014.

La società bainconera ha inoltre visto crescere da 206 milioni a 216,9 milioni il debito finanziario netto. Di questi 216,9 milioni la maggior parte, 167,5 milioni, ricadono nel debito corrente. Inoltre la società ha spiegato che le operazioni perfezionate nella campagna trasferimenti svoltasi in estate hanno comportato complessivamente un aumento del capitale investito di 37 milioni derivante da acquisizioni per 47,1 milioni e cessioni per 10,1 milioni.

Le plusvalenze nette generate dalle cessioni ammontano a 4,7 milioni.

Il patrimonio netto al 30 settembre 2014 ammonta a 14,1 milioni, in diminuzione rispetto al saldo di 42,6 milioni al 30 giugno 2014 per effetto principalmente della perdita del periodo (-28,6 milioni). Al 30 settembre 2014 il debito finanziario netto ammonta a 216,9 mln ed evidenzia un incremento 10,9 mln rispetto al saldo di 206 mln del 30 giugno 2014. Questo incremento è stato determinato dagli esborsi legati alle campagne trasferimenti (-5 mln netti), dagli anticipi versati a fornitori in relazione al progetto continassa (-0,4 mln), dagli investimenti in altre immobilizzazioni (-0,7 mln), dai flussi dell’attività di finanziamento (-7 mln), parzialmente compensati dai flussi positivi della gestione operativa (+2,2 mln).

La Juventus ha inoltre spiegato che l’incremento della perdita registrata nei primi tre mesi dell’esercizio deriva da una diminuzione dei proventi da gestione diritti calciatori pari a 7 mln di euro, solo parzialmente compensata da un incremento degli altri ricavi per 4,7 mln, nonché dagli incrementi dei costi operativi per 6,4 mln e delle altre variazioni nette negative per 1,5 mln.

Queste ultime includono principalmente maggiori ammortamenti dei diritti calciatori (0,8 mln), oneri finanziari netti (0,4 mln), imposte sul reddito (0,2 mln) e altri ammortamenti (0,1 mln) A partire dalla corrente stagione, precisa la società bianconera, decorrono gli effetti dei rinnovi dei contratti di prestazione sportiva di nove calciatori tra cui Barzagli, Chiellini, Marrone, Pirlo, Pogba e Storari che comporteranno minori ammortamenti nell’esercizio in corso per circa 1,8 milioni di euro.

Per quanto riguarda l’evoluzione prevedibile della gestione, nel corso della prima fase della campagna trasferimenti, la società ha destinato significative risorse per rafforzare ulteriormente la rosa della prima squadra, trattenere i talenti già in organico e porre le basi per i futuri inserimenti di giovani di ottime prospettive. Conseguentemente, il risultato dell’esercizio, ad oggi «previsto ancora in perdita», sarà influenzato da incrementi dei costi relativi alla gestione sportiva e dalle variazioni, anche rispetto ai ricavi attesi, che deriveranno dai risultati sportivi effettivamente conseguiti in Italia e in Europa. Obiettivo della società «è di consolidare il trend di miglioramento dei risultati economici evidenziato nel corso degli ultimi tre esercizi


----------



## osvaldobusatti (12 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Intanto in giro c'è già chi, invocando i comitati di quartiere, minaccia ricorsi al TAR per bloccare tutto, quando e se inizieranno i lavori.
> 'namo bene


Muore la pecora, muore l'agnello; muoiono il bue e l'asinello; muore la gente piena di guai, ma i rompic....oni non muoiono mai.


----------



## Plasma (12 Dicembre 2014)

C'HANNO LO STADIO........


----------



## Plasma (12 Dicembre 2014)

Ed i problemi sono risolti..........


----------



## osvaldobusatti (12 Dicembre 2014)

Plasma ha scritto:


> C'HANNO LO STADIO........


Più che altro hanno giocatori buoni (e costosi). 
Un pò come noi, una volta...
Se fai caso hanno speso 47 Mio per acquisti, incassato 4,7 Mio per cessioni. 
La perdita è tutta lì...
Certo che con la politica del Milan iol bilancio si risana, ma la squadra fa ridere...
Come fai tu...


----------



## gabuz (12 Dicembre 2014)

...


----------



## Plasma (12 Dicembre 2014)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Più che altro hanno giocatori buoni (e costosi).
> Un pò come noi, una volta...


E chi sarebbero questi fenomeni che spostano così tanto il bilancio della v signora????


----------



## Plasma (12 Dicembre 2014)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Più che altro hanno giocatori buoni (e costosi).
> Un pò come noi, una volta...
> Se fai caso hanno speso 47 Mio per acquisti, incassato 4,7 Mio per cessioni.
> La perdita è tutta lì...
> ...


Io parlo in linea generale,e vorrei sapere come mai se hanno lo stadio non riescono a ripianare quella perdita che dici tu?????


----------



## osvaldobusatti (12 Dicembre 2014)

Dimmi tu: quali giocatori _titolari_ della juve non vorresti nel Milan scambiandoli con pari ruolo????
Ti dò l'elenco:Buffon Evra Chiellini Barzagli Lichtsteiner Pirlo Vidal Pogba Tevez Morata Llorente.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (12 Dicembre 2014)

Plasma ha scritto:


> Io parlo in linea generale,e vorrei sapere come mai se hanno lo stadio non riescono a ripianare quella perdita che dici tu?????



Ma che domanda mi fai? 
Se spendi più di quanto incassi crei una perdita. 
Se non avessero lo stadio, la perdita sarebbe superiore. 
Lo stadio non è un bancomat...


----------



## Plasma (12 Dicembre 2014)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Dimmi tu: quali giocatori _titolari_ della juve non vorresti nel Milan scambiandoli con pari ruolo????
> Ti dò l'elenco:Buffon Evra Chiellini Barzagli Lichtsteiner Pirlo Vidal Pogba Tevez Morata Llorente.


E tu questi me li chiami fenomeni????(Tevez e Vidal a parte???)
Ciccio questi SONO SOLO MEGLIO DEI NOSTRI......(e pure da vedere se più' bravi!!) Ma come escono fuori dal nostro mediocre campionato prendono le LEGNATE,dico,LEGNATE.....


----------



## Plasma (12 Dicembre 2014)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Ma che domanda mi fai?
> Se spendi più di quanto incassi crei una perdita.
> Se non avessero lo stadio, la perdita sarebbe superiore.
> Lo stadio non è un bancomat...



Ahhh da come scrivevi sembrava di capire che con lo stadio puoi spendere a sbafo senza incassare.......TANTO C'ERA LO STEDIUMMMM....


----------



## osvaldobusatti (12 Dicembre 2014)

Plasma ha scritto:


> Ahhh da come scrivevi sembrava di capire che con lo stadio puoi spendere a sbafo senza incassare.......TANTO C'ERA LO STEDIUMMMM....



Aaah... 
Inutile dire che hai capito male.
Ma la cosa non mi stupisce.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (12 Dicembre 2014)

Plasma ha scritto:


> E tu questi me li chiami fenomeni????(Tevez e Vidal a parte???)
> ...........



Non ho mai scritto niente del genere.
Anche qui devi aver capito male...
Comunque tra i due di cui hai scritto, mettici anche Pogba.


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Dicembre 2014)

Lo metto per dovere di cronaca e alimentare la discussione, non mi sembra rilevante come cifra.


----------



## Jino (12 Dicembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Lo metto per dovere di cronaca e alimentare la discussione, non mi sembra rilevante come cifra.



Ti credo, lo Stadium è piccolo e attorno c'è poco e nulla!  E noi giustamente andiamo a commettere lo stesso errore.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Dicembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Lo metto per dovere di cronaca e alimentare la discussione, non mi sembra rilevante come cifra.



Bisogna considerare che i ricavi di San Siro vanno divisi a metà tra Milan-Inter e la Juve se non sbaglio ancora non ottiene le entrate da vendita del naming. 

Io resto convinto che se il Milan dovesse fare un impianto simile a quello dei gobbi, guadagnerebbe di più. Commercialmente siamo sempre stati avanti a tutti, almeno in Italia. Non a caso abbiamo già pronto il naming con Emirates e ci inventeremo altre iniziative per attrarre sponsor.


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Bisogna considerare che i ricavi di San Siro vanno divisi a metà tra Milan-Inter e la Juve se non sbaglio ancora non ottiene le entrate da vendita del naming.
> 
> Io resto convinto che se il Milan dovesse fare un impianto simile a quello dei gobbi, guadagnerebbe di più. Commercialmente siamo sempre stati avanti a tutti, almeno in Italia. Non a caso abbiamo già pronto il naming con Emirates e ci inventeremo altre iniziative per attrarre sponsor.



Ovvio sulla prima, sulla seconda dai credo di noi, la Juve ha un fascino importante, forse meno di noi in Europa ma molto di più in Italia. Semmai il Meazza è più adatto di quello della Juve per ospitare manifestazioni, eventi, concerti e roba varia.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Dicembre 2014)

*Come riporta il Corriere della Sera, Fondazione Fiera darà una risposta soltanto a luglio. Il bando scadrà il 15 gennaio.*


----------



## Marilson (12 Dicembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Forse ai non milanesi sfugge una cosa FONDAMENTALE..come ci arrivi in zona portello ????



per ora bus da Lotto..


----------



## Albijol (12 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Bisogna considerare che i ricavi di San Siro vanno divisi a metà tra Milan-Inter e la Juve se non sbaglio ancora non ottiene le entrate da vendita del naming.



Come no, ha venduto a 75 milioni i naming rights per 12 anni a Sportfive, che ancora incredibilmente non è riuscita a trovare uno sponsor. I soldi però la Juve li ha presi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Dicembre 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Come no, ha venduto a 75 milioni i naming rights per 12 a Sportfive, che ancora incredibilmente non è riuscita a trovare uno sponsor. I soldi però la Juve li ha presi.



Hai capito! 75M per 12 anni fanno 6,25M all'anno... che affare


----------



## Albijol (12 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Hai capito! 75M per 12 anni fanno 6,25M all'anno... che affare



Pensa che affare sta facendo Sportfive che dopo quattro anni è in perdita potenziale di 75 milioni


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (13 Dicembre 2014)

Oggi vi racconterò la storia dello stadio SAN SIRO. Lo stadio San Siro fu fatto costruire nel 1926 dall'allora PRESIDENTE DEL MILAN Piero Pirelli. San Siro era LO STADIO DI PROPRIETÀ DEL MILAN mentre l'inter giocava all'Arena civica. Purtroppo un bel giorno lo stadio fu donato al comune. Tutto questo per dire che, l quest'ora il milan poteva avere uno stadio tutto suo (e che stadio aggiungerei) invece siamo qui a progettarne uno che sorgerà tra 200 anni e sarà capiente come quella specie di bettola che è lo juve stadium.


----------



## Penny.wise (14 Dicembre 2014)

sinceramente, dopo lo scetticismo e la delusione iniziale per i pochi posti, è subentrata l'euforia..
finalmente avremo uno stadio NOSTRO, fatto con Emirates, sono sicuro sarà stupendo..
spero solo che un domani sia possibile ampliarlo...chiedo a chi è di Milano o ha dimestichezza con la zona.


----------



## Jino (14 Dicembre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> sinceramente, dopo lo scetticismo e la delusione iniziale per i pochi posti, è subentrata l'euforia..
> finalmente avremo uno stadio NOSTRO, fatto con Emirates, sono sicuro sarà stupendo..
> spero solo che un domani sia possibile ampliarlo...chiedo a chi è di Milano o ha dimestichezza con la zona.



Da quello che si legge non sarà assolutamente ampliabile. Lo devono interrare di 15 metri per poterlo costruire, non deve superare in altezza le palazzine della zona, fai te. Ingrandirlo significherebbe inserire un terzo anello, cioè impossibile.


----------



## Penny.wise (14 Dicembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Da quello che si legge non sarà assolutamente ampliabile. Lo devono interrare di 15 metri per poterlo costruire, non deve superare in altezza le palazzine della zona, fai te. Ingrandirlo significherebbe inserire un terzo anello, cioè impossibile.



mah, che cavolata quella dell'altezza...per i grattacieli o i palazzi non ci sono problemi, invece per uno stadio sì?


----------



## Mille e una notte (14 Dicembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Da quello che si legge non sarà assolutamente ampliabile. Lo devono interrare di 15 metri per poterlo costruire, non deve superare in altezza le palazzine della zona, fai te. Ingrandirlo significherebbe inserire un terzo anello, cioè impossibile.


ah benissimo allora :facepalm


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Dicembre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> mah, che cavolata quella dell'altezza...per i grattacieli o i palazzi non ci sono problemi, invece per uno stadio sì?



Come impatto ambientale e urbanistico uno stadio non è paragonabile ad un grattacielo. Per fare quello che speri tu bisognerebbe cambiare il piano regolatore del Comune... cosa molto complicata. E' per quel motivo che sembra lo interreremo di 15 metri. Ma non è detto, magari potrebbe uscirci anche uno stadio da 55.000 in quella zona. Stiamo commentando pur sempre delle indiscrezioni.


----------



## Penny.wise (14 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come impatto ambientale e urbanistico uno stadio non è paragonabile ad un grattacielo. Per fare quello che speri tu bisognerebbe cambiare il piano regolatore del Comune... cosa molto complicata. E' per quel motivo che sembra *lo interreremo* di 15 metri. Ma non è detto, magari potrebbe uscirci anche uno stadio da 55.000 in quella zona. Stiamo commentando pur sempre delle indiscrezioni.



"Il Vaso" Stadium 

comunque, so che sono disposizioni comunali, ma m pare comunque una sciocchezza..certo un grattacielo è molto più piccolo ma se parliamo di "visibilità" (specie da una certa distanza) si nota molto più di uno stadio e anche a livello di impatto paesaggistico toglie persino più visuale, almeno in verticale..
ho il sospetto che sia il solito discorso di non dar noia a chi ha il grano e paga profumatamente per stare nel grattacielo..di quelli che però, prima, stavano dietro al grattacielo nessuno se n'è fregato niente..


----------



## Kurt91 (14 Dicembre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> "Il Vaso" Stadium
> 
> comunque, so che sono disposizioni comunali, ma m pare comunque una sciocchezza..certo un grattacielo è molto più piccolo ma se parliamo di "visibilità" (specie da una certa distanza) si nota molto più di uno stadio e anche a livello di impatto paesaggistico toglie persino più visuale, almeno in verticale..
> ho il sospetto che sia il solito discorso di non dar noia a chi ha il grano e paga profumatamente per stare nel grattacielo..di quelli che però, prima, stavano dietro al grattacielo nessuno se n'è fregato niente..



Si ma uno stadio ha un impatto in quanto a rumore e di viabilità che un grattacielo/residenza non ha. Vero che si tratterebbe solo di 1/2 partite ogni due settimane, ma se io spendessi soldi veri (si parla di milioni) per un appartamento della Residenza Hadid o Libeskind (sono le due residenze che sono sorte grazie al progetto CityLife e che si trovano di fronte l'area dove dovrebbe sorgere il nuovo stadio) e dopo lì vicino ci tirano su uno stadio io mi lamenterei non poco.


----------



## Penny.wise (14 Dicembre 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Si ma uno stadio ha un impatto in quanto a rumore e di viabilità che un grattacielo/residenza non ha. Vero che si tratterebbe solo di 1/2 partite ogni due settimane, ma se io spendessi soldi veri (si parla di milioni) per un appartamento della Residenza Hadid o Libeskind (sono le due residenze che sono sorte grazie al progetto CityLife e che si trovano di fronte l'area dove dovrebbe sorgere il nuovo stadio) e dopo lì vicino ci tirano su uno stadio io mi lamenterei non poco.



sicuramente, e ci mancherebbe altro..volevo solo dire che però i diritti dovrebbero essere uguali per tutti, pure per quelli che stanno in palazzi normali e gli costruiscono davanti il grattacielo, non solo per quelli coi soldi che si lamentano (giustamente) dello stadio..


----------



## Kurt91 (14 Dicembre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> sicuramente, e ci mancherebbe altro..volevo solo dire che però i diritti dovrebbero essere uguali per tutti, pure per quelli che stanno in palazzi normali e gli costruiscono davanti il grattacielo, non solo per quelli coi soldi che si lamentano (giustamente) dello stadio..



Ah bé certo  Ma come ben sai questo mondo è tutt'altro che perfetto.


----------



## alexxx19 (14 Dicembre 2014)

Comunque vi lamentate dello stadio che sarebbe troppo piccolo ma a me fa molta più tristezza vedere san siro mezzo vuoto come stasera


----------



## Jino (14 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come impatto ambientale e urbanistico uno stadio non è paragonabile ad un grattacielo. Per fare quello che speri tu bisognerebbe cambiare il piano regolatore del Comune... cosa molto complicata. E' per quel motivo che sembra lo interreremo di 15 metri. Ma non è detto, magari potrebbe uscirci anche uno stadio da 55.000 in quella zona. Stiamo commentando pur sempre delle indiscrezioni.



Esattamente, non c'è nemmeno l'ufficialità dello stadio, inutile porsi pure il problema della capienza visto che stiamo parlando di una cosa ad oggi solo ipotetica


----------



## iceman. (14 Dicembre 2014)

alexxx19 ha scritto:


> Comunque vi lamentate dello stadio che sarebbe troppo piccolo ma a me fa molta più tristezza vedere san siro mezzo vuoto come stasera



San Siro mezzo vuoto è lo Juventus stadium tutto esaurito.


----------



## Plasma (15 Dicembre 2014)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Non ho mai scritto niente del genere.
> Anche qui devi aver capito male...
> Comunque tra i due di cui hai scritto, mettici anche Pogba.


certo mister calcio e finanza......dovevo scrivere BUONI giocatori invece di fenomeni,così capivi meglio.
E' vero Pogba è un ottimo giovane,pero'sia da sportivo che da milanista punto sul nostro El Shaarawy,quello ritrovato s'intende...
per il resto puoi decidere tu se accendere il cervello......


----------



## milan1899 (15 Dicembre 2014)

Da qualche parte ho letto che i posti dovrebbero essere sui 50000, così da non precludere una Finale di champions. Che potremmo così giocare in casa


----------



## uzzu74 (15 Dicembre 2014)

*Già lasciare un tempio come San Siro per me è follia*



Jino ha scritto:


> Lo capisco, ma in tempi buoni una società come il Milan fa MINIMO 25000 abbonati, 5000 tessere le lasci agli avversari, andare a prendere quella decina di biglietti diventa un'impresa  Cioè se uno vuole esser sicuro di andare allo stadio quelle 5-6-7 volte l'anno come faccio io è obbligato a farsi l'abbonamento. Eddai.


Già lasciare San Siro per me è follia per andare dove al bu cumulo stadium? ..ci vorrà quindi sempre un milan mediocre così la capienza è piu che sufficiente altrimenti minimo dev'essere da 60..è l'Inter che si tiene San Siro non potrà avere mai ricavi da quell'area?..sarebbero totalmente fessi quindi..


----------



## uzzu74 (15 Dicembre 2014)

Bisogna fare sentire forte il dissenso altrimenti questi si fanno lo stadietto per i vip e san siro lo regaliamo agli intrusi...


----------



## 666psycho (15 Dicembre 2014)

uzzu74 ha scritto:


> Bisogna fare sentire forte il dissenso altrimenti questi si fanno lo stadietto per i vip e san siro lo regaliamo agli intrusi...



non so se l'inter ci guadagna tanto a giocare sola a San Siro, lo stadio appartiene al comune e viene affittato... L'inter si ritroverebbe da sola a dover pagare tutte le spese senza guadagnarci così tanto come uno stadio di proprietà..


----------



## Frikez (15 Dicembre 2014)

*@Frikez lasciamo perdere questa roba...*


----------



## O Animal (15 Dicembre 2014)

Se non centriamo la Champions quest'anno rischiamo il tribunale... Altro che stadio... Bastava vedere la faccia di Galliani ieri sera prima della partita...


----------



## Jino (16 Dicembre 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Se non centriamo la Champions quest'anno rischiamo il tribunale... Altro che stadio... Bastava vedere la faccia di Galliani ieri sera prima della partita...



I costi di gestione di questa rosa sono ancora altissimi, se non andiamo in coppa campioni è la volta buona che Galliani deve cacciare una serie di portaborse, lucidascarpe e chi più ne ha ne metta.

I calciatori che vengono al Milan dicono che c'è chiunque che ti fa le cose, che pensa per te, ti prepara tutto e tu devi solo giocare. Il prossimo ridimensionamento sarà proprio li se continuamo di questo passo. La rosa è penosa, però i servizi per essa sono da top club. Qualcosa non torna.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Dicembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> *.*



Vedremo, lo scopriremo soltanto quando ufficializzeremo il progetto. 

Fondazione Fiera però pare si esprimerà solo a luglio (strano perché il bando chiude il 15 gennaio).


----------

